# Good Luck Vikings



## woodpecker

I love to bash the Vikes, and will do it till the day I die, but for my Dads sake I hope they go a ways into the playoffs!! He's been a life long Vikings fan and a nice little playoff run would make his winter so here it is,
Good Luck Minnesota Vikings!!!
Now will someone shoot me!!!!!!


----------



## blhunter3

I will do the honors woodpecker. :beer:

:sniper:


----------



## jgat

Sounds like the Vikes still have to sell about 14,000 seats by thursday to avoid a local blackout of the game. Pretty sad really!


----------



## blhunter3

All the Vikes fans know whats ahead....dissappointment.


----------



## KEN W

blhunter3 said:


> All the Vikes fans know whats ahead....dissappointment.


You mean like last year's Pukers??????


----------



## jwdinius1

I got a weird feeling the 6th seeded eagles will win by double digits!!! :beer:


----------



## 9manfan

^
^
^
Nah,,,,, the Eagles lost to the Redskins 10-3 a couple weeks ago, they were super pumped for the Cowgirls and killed them, I think the Vikes will give them a good game, Vikes win 24-17, and the reason they have tickets left is nobody has the extra dough to go to these high priced games nowdays, I'm sure they will sell out though.


----------



## bandman

9manfan said:


> and the reason they have tickets left is nobody has the extra dough to go to these high priced games nowdays,


I think it might be more due to the fact that many were uncertain whether they were going to get in. After the failed opportunity to clinch against the Falcons and the Bears beating the Pack on MNF, many were forced to keep their hands in their pockets playing the waiting game. This wouldn't even be a discussion if it didn't come down to the last game of the season. Seats will continue to fill up at a good rate this week into the weekend.

I read somewhere that only 55% of the 55,000 season ticket holders purchased playoff tickets prior to the season so there's a big loyal percentage that will be buying this week. If they can get the remaining 20,000 tickets they need to sell to avoid a blackout down to at least a more manageable 5,000 they could very well receive corporate help like years past because stations such as FOX would stand to lose hundreds of thousands of dollars in advertising revenue due to a blackout.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

KEN W said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the Vikes fans know whats ahead....dissappointment.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like last year's Pukers??????
Click to expand...

No, this year will be a lot quicker....

The only real chance the Vikes have is if the Eagles don't show up. Which may easily happen. If the Eagles show up and play, the Vikes will be golfin come week 19.


----------



## KEN W

Nope.....IF the Vikes don't turn the ball over......they win.Last weeks Eagles/Cowboys game was one of those kind that happen to every team.....5 turnovers with 2 run back for TDs.Same as the week gefore when the Vikes turned the ball over 4 times against the Falcons.

Big Pat being back will make all the difference.Eagles become a 1 dimension offense.

Vikes 24.....Eagles 13


----------



## taddy1340

jgat said:


> Sounds like the Vikes still have to sell about 14,000 seats by thursday to avoid a local blackout of the game. Pretty sad really!


Wow...that's hard to believe. When did they go on sale? The Vikes making the playoffs...that's like seeing bigfoot...better take in the opportunity when it presents itself! :lol:


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

KEN W said:


> Vikes 24.....Eagles 13


Well, ill be there to tell you I told you so. Eagles are on top of their game right now, w/ a bad week out of the way last week in Washington. My little prediction says Eagles 23 Vikes 10.


----------



## Dak

This will be all about AD and T-jack not turning it over. If they turn it, Vikes golf next week. If not, Vikes could win and then do some damage.


----------



## taddy1340

Dak said:


> This will be all about AD and T-jack not turning it over. If they turn it, Vikes golf next week. If not, Vikes could win and then do some damage.


Who's AD? :lol:


----------



## djleye

All Day Baby, All Day!!!!!!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## KEN W

djleye said:


> All Day Baby, All Day!!!!!!! :lol: :wink:


Puker fans have never had anyone named All-Day.So they wouldn't recognize the acronymn. :huh:


----------



## Dak

Adrian "All Day" Peterson


----------



## Bgunit68

Vikes will win, if the Eagles play their second and third string like the Giants did. You know I didn't mind the loss because it meant nothing but when the camera showed some of the pea-brained fans they thought they were winning the Super bowl. They should be thankful Jacobs didn't suit up at all. They would be down a few players in the backfield if he played. But I have to admit I've always liked Minnesota since the Tarkenton days so I'll be cheering them on against the Eagles. But I think the Eagles got hot at the right time. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Dak

Well, I like to bash my Vikings as much as the next guy. However, I think this was three victories in a row over the Giants. I would rather play them again then Philly.


----------



## Bgunit68

That's funny I'd rather the Vikes play the Giants too. We need and easy win in the play-offs. LOL J/K


----------



## djleye

KEN W said:


> djleye said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Day Baby, All Day!!!!!!! :lol: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Puker fans have never had anyone named All-Day.So they wouldn't recognize the acronymn. :huh:
Click to expand...

Yea they have.......That tight end that got caught in the hot tub with the 16 year old........Wasn't his nick name all day????? :eyeroll:


----------



## 870 XPRS

If I remember right the Vikes have W's over the #1 and #2 seed in the NFC.


----------



## jwdinius1

> If I remember right the Vikes have W's over the #1 and #2 seed in the NFC.


 uke: 
If you remember right when was the last time the vikes won a playoff game, i think andy reid will have the eagles ready and T-jack will be frustarted with the pressure the agles bring. :beer:


----------



## KEN W

jwdinius1 said:


> If I remember right the Vikes have W's over the #1 and #2 seed in the NFC.
> 
> 
> 
> uke:
> If you remember right when was the last time the vikes won a playoff game, i think andy reid will have the eagles ready and T-jack will be frustarted with the pressure the agles bring. :beer:
Click to expand...

They beat the Pukes in Green Bay.....when it was Moss mooning the Puker faithful. :beer: :beer:


----------



## taddy1340

KEN W said:


> djleye said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Day Baby, All Day!!!!!!! :lol: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Puker fans have never had anyone named All-Day.So they wouldn't recognize the acronymn. :huh:
Click to expand...

I think "ATF" would be more appropriate..."All Those Fumbles." If the Pack could make a kick, ATF would have cost them the game with the fumble. Plus as the NFL admitted, he should have been penalized on the kickoff for taking his helmet off after his last TD run...would have been a 37 yd FG attempt instead of 52.

I like him, but stay hate you a-holes!


----------



## Dak

Woulda, coulda, shoulda...

:beer:


----------



## taddy1340

Dak said:


> Woulda, coulda, shoulda...
> 
> :beer:


You'll be saying the same thing in a few days! 8)


----------



## Dak

Perhaps. Of course, as a 40 year Viking fan with ZERO championships I have a lot of practice at it so have the potential for some really good woulda, coulda, shoulda scenarios. Not to mention, the Vikes have the ultimate "if only..." guy writing about them in Sid Hartman.

:beer:


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

I know the feeling of no championships... 26 years I lived w/out one and have been a stupid die hard fan of all professional sports for 22 of them. I finally got the gift of life this year right before I left and watched the Phils win a World Series. Just in time for me to celebrate at home and make the parade. It was everything I imagined... I'm still sulking in the glory. I think the only one I might have rather seen was the Eagles. And even then, watching the clock tick down isn't as good as watching Brad Lidge throw that nasty slider and drop to his knee's and see the team all jump on each other. I don't think I would have had it any other way, especially for Moyer. I really feel for all those die hard's that have never been givin a championship. But when it comes to you playin my team, sorry but I'm not on your side anymore 8)


----------



## KEN W

AFT.....is that like.....CPAWD....Araon Rodgers....Can't Produce a Winning Drive......0 for 8 :splat:


----------



## djleye

taddy1340 said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djleye said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Day Baby, All Day!!!!!!! :lol: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Puker fans have never had anyone named All-Day.So they wouldn't recognize the acronymn. :huh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think "ATF" would be more appropriate..."All Those Fumbles." If the Pack could make a kick, ATF would have cost them the game with the fumble. Plus as the NFL admitted, he should have been penalized on the kickoff for taking his helmet off after his last TD run...would have been a 37 yd FG attempt instead of 52.
> 
> I like him, but stay hate you a-holes!
Click to expand...

If ifs and buts wre candy and nuts, every day woul dbe Christmas............... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Goldy's pal wrote Jan. 16 2008 (regarding the Vikings offseason) :lol:



> I would love to see DeSean Jackson WR from Cal in purple next year. He is as expolsive as they get and can catch. Adding fitzgerald would be huge!
> Between them, a healthy Sidney Rice,
> Bobby Wade, and Robert Ferguson, I think they would be set.
> 
> Bring in Mcnabb for a couple of years and help Tarvarus out until he is really ready.
> 
> Add some help at corner and defensive end.
> 
> Bring in Brian Billick for an encore as offensive Coord.
> 
> Cut Troy Williamson in half.


Given the job I would not demand a lot of money, Wilf here I am! :lol:


----------



## taddy1340

Goldy,

The Queens would probably be better off with you at the helm. Man, they need a QB.


----------



## Dak

Mike,

Let me be the first to say...coulda, woulda, shoulda. Forty-one straight years now.

:beer:

I'm beginning to feel like a Cubs fan.

:beer:


----------



## g/o

Hey djleye, Who does the Vikings play next week? Detroit?


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

Ken,



KEN W said:


> Nope.....
> 
> Vikes 24.....Eagles 13





ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> Well, ill be there to tell you I told you so


Told you so. And i wasn't to far off on my prediction..


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Whoever the Special Teams coach is needs to fired by 8:00 am Monday morning.

Hopefully this ends the TJack experiment.

Can anyone play defense on this team in the middle of the field?

Can someone explain to me the end of the first half?

Ok I'm done. :roll: Atleast we can look forward to watching the Twins make some big offseason additions. :roll: :roll:


----------



## TK33

you missed one,

can anyone on the overpaid and worthless offensive line pick up a blitz?
That is Birk's job. He cried about not getting an extension, now I hope this is the last game he plays in purple. The saying the game is won and lost on the line of scrimmage is not a cliche and the vikes are proof of that.

As far as the Twins go, I am not sure I am done wetting my pants over DA Dickey or whatever his name is. A 97 year old vaseline baller with a 5.21 ERA, just what a team that averages 3 runs a game needs.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

I thought your O line played pretty well. They only allowed one sack. W/out that pick the game would have been 19-14. Neither team played well....


----------



## djleye

g/o said:


> Hey djleye, Who does the Vikings play next week? Detroit?


Hey dumbass, they play the same team that all but eight teams play next week!!!!! Same team the Pack played last week!!!!


----------



## woodpecker

djleye said:


> Hey dumbass, they play the same team that all but eight teams play next week!!!!! Same team the Pack played last week!!!!


OUCH!!!!!!!


----------



## speckline

Bwaaaaa haaaaaaa haaaaaaa.
Typical queens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
AND typical queen fans!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
uke:


----------



## speckline

Hey,
Nodak is #1 again!!!


----------



## jgat

bandman said:


> I read somewhere that only 55% of the 55,000 season ticket holders purchased playoff tickets prior to the season


I was in the 55%. The Dome was loud yesterday. It was kinda nice to have some fresh butts in the seats. That place hasn't been so riled up in several years. It was a fun first half. I hope they take care of RT and QB this off season.


----------



## MOB

I'll bet Tavarass is sore today from getting his Azz planted in the endzone on that interception TD return! Ouch!!


----------



## franchi

MOB said:


> I'll bet Tavarass is sore today from getting his Azz planted in the endzone on that interception TD return! Ouch!!


That was hilarious. I think his feet were 18 inches off the ground before he got slammed down onto his back.


----------



## blhunter3

Just think, the Vikes will have to wait another 8 years for a home playoff game. 8)


----------



## 870 XPRS

MOB said:


> I'll bet Tavarass is sore today from getting his Azz planted in the endzone on that interception TD return! Ouch!!


I'll still take that over the sunburn Rodgers probably had from multiple rounds on the golf course all week.


----------



## speckline

His feet left the gound at the five yard line and his arse was the first to land in the end zone. Best play of the day by TJ, throws a pick (even Farve could have thrown that for a completion and then made the highlight reel for getting planted :lost: :toofunny: :stirpot:


----------



## jwdinius1

> got a weird feeling the 6th seeded eagles will win by double digits!!!


f-ing weird i was exactly right again!!
Told ya the win over the giants and panthers meant as much as my a-hole in the regular season!!! :beer:


----------



## KEN W

blhunter3 said:


> Just think, the Vikes will have to wait another 8 years for a home playoff game. 8)


2008's Pukes must have been awesome ........they just fired 6 coaches. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Chuck Smith

The vikes better fire at least one coach.......special teams!!!!

Also don't get me started on CHilly......many mistakes through out the year on his part....one huge one during the play offs......why not push the eagles back 10 yards to make it a 54 yard FG instead of a 44....yes I know they would have replayed 3rd down....but it would have been 3rd and 19....so then the eagles have to make a decision.....short play to get into better FG range or go for the 1st......If people don't think that was a critical call......think about it like this.....when Westbrook scored it would have only put them up by 5 pts....so then the eagles would have to go for two to put them up by 7.... then vikes don't need to rush down and score with 4 minutes left. They can take there time because they only need one score instead of two.

Again one mistake in many he made through out the year....also clock management and other issues.


----------



## 870 XPRS

Just think, that 1 return of 62 yds by Jackson this past weekend is more than Atlanta gave up on the entire year.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

870 XPRS said:


> Just think, that 1 return of 62 yds by Jackson this past weekend is more than Atlanta gave up on the entire year.


And they'll be golfin this weekend too. At least the Vikings lost to a pretty decent team and not the Cards...

So whats the predictions for next week?

I'm sayin...

Pitt over SD
Tenn over Balt
NYG over Philly
Carolina over Az

I was 3-1 this week on picks. I hope I'm 3-1 again and the Eagles surprise me.


----------



## KEN W

Pitt over SD 
Balt over Tenn
NYG over Philly 
Carolina over Az


----------



## Chuck Smith

Agree with Ken.......Ten will get beat by bal.


----------



## KEN W

Pukes.....top 10 worst teams in the NFL in 2008....number 9 pick in the first round of the draft. :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## jgat

The clock mgmnt at the end of the 2nd quarter really got my goat. They run up the middle on 1st down, then throw an incomplete pass to stop the clock, then run on third down and allow the Eagles to use their final timeout so they get the ball back at mid field. Just plain stupid!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith

jgat.....he has done that all year.....let alone not using time outs when he can or getting plays in on time......look at yesterday's game.....TJack got a play late and was all flustered and used a TO.....happened a couple of times.

Now I am not sure who's fault that is. Chilly or other coaches.


----------



## jgat

Chuck Smith said:


> jgat.....he has done that all year.....let alone not using time outs when he can or getting plays in on time......look at yesterday's game.....TJack got a play late and was all flustered and used a TO.....happened a couple of times.
> 
> Now I am not sure who's fault that is. Chilly or other coaches.


Yup, it is his calling card. The last minute of the Giants game was atrocious. That MUST change next year!


----------



## taddy1340

KEN W said:


> Pukes.....top 10 worst teams in the NFL in 2008....number 9 pick in the first round of the draft. :rollin: :rollin:


Ken,

I'll take it as we'll be drafting before you. I'm pretty sure last year you told me that making the playoffs (Packers) wasn't a significant accomplishment if they didn't win the SB. Well, the Queens didn't make it out of the first round and they'll draft lower. We still have the best QB in the division to build around. The Vikes need a QB and at least one more receiver, maybe two. Could use a TE as well.

Although the Pack does need an entire D makeover. Need to make a move in free agency.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

All these minnesoata fans and none of u seen that the twins owner died... Terrible fans! I cried when Richie Ashburn died! Igrew up listenin to him...


----------



## TK33

> We still have the best QB in the division to build around


That is not saying a lot. Packer fans better hope they have more to build around than that.

I saw Pohlad died. RIP, he was a pretty good owner.
Maybe now we'll get a DH.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

You missed out on Burrell.... Not going to help your cause or anyone else's in the AL, him going to the Rays...


----------



## KEN W

taddy1340 said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pukes.....top 10 worst teams in the NFL in 2008....number 9 pick in the first round of the draft. :rollin: :rollin:
> 
> 
> 
> We still have the best QB in the division to build around. The Vikes need a QB and at least one more receiver, maybe two. Could use a TE as well.
> 
> Although the Pack does need an entire D makeover. Need to make a move in free agency.
Click to expand...

Having the best QB in the division only means he is the best of the worst.They all had a poor season. uke:

Wonder how the game on Sunday would have turned out if the QB's had been reversed?

Vikes have an awesome defense when in the lead.Their offense just doesn't get it often enough.Head coach,QB,and recievers would clearly make a difference.


----------



## jgat

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> All these minnesoata fans and none of u seen that the twins owner died... Terrible fans! I cried when Richie Ashburn died! Igrew up listenin to him...


Look at the Hey Smalls thread.


----------



## KEN W

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> All these minnesoata fans and none of u seen that the twins owner died... Terrible fans! I cried when Richie Ashburn died! Igrew up listenin to him...


There is a difference between Twins fans and Pholad fans.He lost me as a fan when he ASKED the league to contract his team and pay him $150,000,000 to do it. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## djleye

Yep Ken, he wanted to take the money and run yet some say he was the savior of baseball in mn?????

'course this is a state that currently has Al Franken representing them!!!! :eyeroll: :lol:


----------



## taddy1340

TK33 said:


> We still have the best QB in the division to build around
> 
> 
> 
> That is not saying a lot. Packer fans better hope they have more to build around than that.
Click to expand...

You're full of BS...you'd take him to build around. Like I said before, he'll be a top 5 QB in the next few years. In the meantime, the Vikes are back to the drawing board at QB...the hardest hole to fill.


----------



## djleye

ABsolutely I would take him right now. That doesn't mean he will be a top 5 QB anytime soon. Look at what we have, who wouldn't take him!!! :roll:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Well I hate to say it but taddy has a good point. :-?  :lol: I think Green Bay fans have to feel pretty good about their future at QB after this pressure packed year (no pun intended) on Rodgers shoulders. I think most of the ESPN crew know a little something when they see it and they all think he is already a good one and will really be something special. I can see it in him. I cannot say the same about Jackson. He has had time now, and although it isn't all on Jackson, reciever core, offensive cooridinator, offensive line pass protection, timing of plays called, all play into the success of a QB. But with that said, Jackson has the best running back(s) behind him and has 8 men in the box with that in his favor. How he or any QB in Minnesota the last 2 years with AD AP in the backfield hasn't lit it up through the air is beyond me. Vikings need to find lightning in a bottle at QB this spring eg. Atlanta, Baltimore, Houston, Miami (free agency), and get a "dude" as Cris Carter calls it at WR. I hate to swallow any ounce of pride to a Packer fan generally speaking, :lol: Just calling it as I see it.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Goldy's Pal said:


> I hate to swallow any ounce of pride to a Packer fan generally speaking, :lol: Just calling it as I see it.


I still can't believe I can agree with a Packer fan on any level of any topic at any time. Is this my life? This feels weird, this is not only not right it's just plain wrong. :lol: Sorry fellow Viking buddies but I sure don't have that "feel good feeling" about our main guy who throws, who he throws to, or the guys coaching any of them. That's all I have to say about that. :lol:


----------



## djleye

I honestly do not have a problem with who he throws to. Berrian, Rice, Wade are the not the worst threesome in the league. I do have a problem with the thrower, and the coaches!!!

As one irritating Broncos fan said tome, maybe a head coach and a decent QB away from one of the best teams in the league.......I cannot belive I agree with Woodpecker!!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Yeah I hear ya, I just remember when the passing game was actually fun to watch. Why? They had a homerun play maker in Moss, a sure handed Chris Carter who was always open somehow and "All he does is catch touchdowns" Not to forget the Aahmad Rashad's, Sammy White's, AC's, Steve Jordan's and Joe Senser's. I miss those guys and if what we have now was worth a sh!t I don't think I would otherwise. I think Kleinsasser of all guys put up the only YAC's worth remembering against Philly. That's pathetic, nobody can get open and their routes are sat on like a new park bench because nobody respects them enough. Cripes the Vikes secondary plays 2 rows in the seats on 4th and goal when they set up for a field goal. :lol: When the season started I thought we would be ok at reciever, but now I consider Barrian the only one out of any to be worth keeping (other than the practice squad) and he's my #3 reciever behind nobody.


----------



## TK33

> You're full of BS...you'd take him to build around. Like I said before, he'll be a top 5 QB in the next few years


I would take him over tjack. You are putting pretty lofty expectations on your boy there considering he probably won't even be the best qb in the nfc norris after the lions draft sam bradford. bradford, possibly mccoy, harrel, ryan, the mannings, brady, flacko, and on and on are all more promising than mr. rogers.

Offense draws the crowd, defense wins the game


----------



## woodpecker

djleye said:


> As one irritating Broncos fan said tome, maybe a head coach and a decent QB away from one of the best teams in the league.......I cannot belive I agree with Woodpecker!!!!! :eyeroll:


 :lol: :lol: :eyeroll:


----------



## woodpecker

TK33 said:


> bradford, possibly mccoy, harrel, ryan, the mannings, brady, flacko, and on and on are all more promising than mr. rogers.


CUTLER


----------



## taddy1340

TK33 said:


> You're full of BS...you'd take him to build around. Like I said before, he'll be a top 5 QB in the next few years
> 
> 
> 
> I would take him over tjack. You are putting pretty lofty expectations on your boy there considering he probably won't even be the best qb in the nfc norris after the lions draft sam bradford. bradford, possibly mccoy, harrel, ryan, the mannings, brady, flacko, and on and on are all more promising than mr. rogers.
> 
> Offense draws the crowd, defense wins the game
Click to expand...

A few things wrong in your assumptions...Bradford, McCoy and Harrel have never played against an NFL defense...Ryan Leaf, Joey Harrington, Cade McCnown, Akili Smith, Alex Smith all come to mind. Ryan is a good QB, that has a very sound defense behind him.

If you're mentioning college QBs, you might want to throw Stafford in there...he might go before all those you mentioned.

Goldy, welcome to being a Packer's fan! I got season tickets if you want to go to a game with me! :wink:


----------



## bioman

That game was the first time I watched the Vikes this season. T. Jackson is a dreadful NFL quarterback. His accuracy is atrocious, the guy looked absolutely lost during the game. If the Vikes keep him at quarterback, they will be lucky to be an 8-8 team next year. Philly blitzed him all day and he proved in front of a national audience that he can't make any short underneath throws with one on one coverage. His downfield throws are even worse.

Looks like all of that money on defense will go to waste. They need to get Donovan McNabb.


----------



## KEN W

taddy1340 said:


> TK33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few things wrong in your assumptions...Bradford, McCoy and Harrel have never played against an NFL defense...Ryan Leaf, Joey Harrington, Cade McCnown, Akili Smith, Alex Smith all come to mind. Ryan is a good QB, that has a very sound defense behind him.:wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You forgot Tim Couch,David Carr and basically every Heisman winning QB in the last 20 years or so.Which is why the Heisman is a joke..... :eyeroll:


----------



## djleye

> blitzed him all day


Fox put up a stat that said he was only blitzed 13 times all day. I think it seemed like so much because the Viking O-Line was worn down in the end and were letting the d-line get through and most of the true blitzes came in the second half.


----------



## nita

my guess for this week is:

SD over Pitt
Bal over Tenn
Giants over Philly
Carolina over Ariz


----------



## jgat

Steelers over Chargers
Ravens over Titans
Eagles over the G men
Panthers over the Cards


----------



## 870 XPRS

KEN W said:


> Which is why the Heisman is a joke..... :eyeroll:


Why is the Heisman a joke? It is the best college player, I don't think the criteria for winning the Heisman is based on who the best pro will be.


----------



## djleye

Right, the joke is that every pro team feels the pressure to draft the Heisman winner. They, and their fan base, need to understand that the heisman does not always, and in fact maybe rarely will tell you about their pro prospects!!!


----------



## KEN W

870 XPRS said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why the Heisman is a joke..... :eyeroll:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the Heisman a joke? It is the best college player, I don't think the criteria for winning the Heisman is based on who the best pro will be.
Click to expand...

So the best player every year is a QB?Not hardly.In fact usually the top 3 are QB's. :eyeroll:


----------



## 870 XPRS

Historically no, it would be RB's. 38 heisman trophies to only 28 for QB's. You may disagree, but I tend to think the winner is the best college player for that specific year. It may be about glamour but including finalists they are the best in their game. No correlation to pro sports, draft position, etc.


----------



## taddy1340

870 XPRS said:


> Historically no, it would be RB's. 38 heisman trophies to only 28 for QB's. You may disagree, but I tend to think the winner is the best college player for that specific year. It may be about glamour but including finalists they are the best in their game. No correlation to pro sports, draft position, etc.


I agree the Heisman isn't overrated for it's purpose...to acknowledge the best college player. The fault is in those (media, agents, scouts, etc.) that think Heisman = Quality Pro Player. I think all of us can agree with that.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

The Eagles didn't blitz him hardly at all. Especially compared to what they usually do... And he still didn't have a good game. Hard to though when you have no receivers. Look at McNabb as a prime example. One year w/ TO and he's right up there for the best QB. I mean, he can still be good, but he's young so just wait, who knows. McNabb wasn't that great at first either. Pretty sure he went 5-11 his first season.


----------



## TK33

I know about all the heisman busts and overrated college players that have failed in the NFL.

With the exception of the Boz and hophead williams Texas and OU just don't turn out losers. Both Bradford and McCoy have won every year from high school through college. Harrel should be another stud. These guys are also not jerks like Leaf and crew. I heard some draft expert the other day say the Lions were going with Bradford, I think it was on ESPN. Either way the next two years are going to turn out a lot of talented and smart qb's. The one thing that Childress does well is pickup players from winning programs.



> Fox put up a stat that said he was only blitzed 13 times all day. I think it seemed like so much because the Viking O-Line was worn down in the end and were letting the d-line get through


The vikings did not pick up the blitz all season. There is no excuse for that with the pricetag on that O-Line. And as far as being tired they should be in shape to play 4 full quarters by the 17th game of the season especially at home. They need help on the O-Line and at qb unless they are going to take a page from the Ravens a few years ago and just win with Defense. God knows special teams isn't going to help the team. Imagine this defense with a healthy Pat Williams and EJ Henderson back next year.


----------



## djleye

The other thing I really think is necessary, especially if you think a young QB is your guy is to get Burk re-signed!! Stability at center is pretty important to a young qb I would guess.


----------



## bioman

> Fox put up a stat that said he was only blitzed 13 times all day. I think it seemed like so much because the Viking O-Line was worn down in the end and were letting the d-line get through and most of the true blitzes came in the second half.


I checked the game stats. Vikings ran 70 offensive plays: 36 passes, 34 rushes). So if Philadelphia blitzed 13 times, that totals a blitz on 18% of the plays. If you break it to down only the pass plays (which isn't unbiased), they blitzed 36% of the time he stepped back to throw.

Also, they routinely had 8 players in the box, especially on first and second downs to shut down AP. Therefore, one on one coverage was available on most pass plays. An NFL quarterback absolutely has to make a team pay dearly for that type of coverage. His lack of accuracy on the short and intermediate routes along with no ability to throw a deep ball is a fatal flaw. :2cents:


----------



## KEN W

KEN W said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just think, the Vikes will have to wait another 8 years for a home playoff game. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 2008's Pukes must have been awesome ........they just fired 6 coaches. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:
Click to expand...

This is on the open forum.....priceless.....


----------



## woodpecker




----------



## TK33

Sam Bradford is going to stay a Sooner for another year.


----------



## woodpecker

Couple nephews came over for family night supper last night! We got to talking about the weekend, and apparently being Vikings fans they didn't even realize there is such a thing as the Super Bowl!! In their lifetime they thought teams played a regular season, then maybe played one more game and went home until the next year! They were very impressed when I told them how the real NFL teams try hard to get to this
Super Bowl and how the really really good ones will actually win it a time or two!!
I also told them there was a time, long long ago that few of the Vikings fans, even the "old" ones, can remember where the Mn. team understood there was a Super Bowl!! 
They wondered why don't the Vikings try to get there anymore??? The only answer I had for them is due to the fact that the majority of their fans know nothing at all about football, they feel they can please them with a 16 or 17 game season!!


----------



## djleye

:roll: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid:


----------



## woodpecker

:huh:


----------

